# Please help! - dwarf rabbit eye problem - includes pic



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Please help!
My rabbit Pepper was vaccinated for VHD and myxomatosis two weeks ago. After around 10 days she developed a sort of inflammation around her eyes and grew a lump under one of them (pls see picture). In addition she is not eating her hay, only a couple of slices of banana. I have been to a vet but he was not very convincing. He prescribed anti-inflammatory eye ointment which was not effective. I went to a different pet clinic and was prescribed daily antibiotic jabs. Now the inflammation has gone but the lump appears to have grown larger and she appears to be losing fur close to her eyes. I am having a problem locating a rabbit-savvy local vet as rabbits are not very common pets where I live (Malta). Please tell me if this is something which you are familiar with, I am really worried, I love this little creature.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

From your description it appears that your rabbit has reacted to the vaccination 

What vacc's were given (the make, it should say on your receipt or vaccination card)


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for your interest. The brand of the vaccine is not specified on the paperwork but I shall call the clinic and try to find out. I shall keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Also are her genitals swollen?


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

No, genitals are normal. The brand of vaccine is Romvac. I tried to leave a link to the product but apparently links are filtered here. It's quite easy to locate by Google.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

After searching on google it appears this is a combination vaccine.
One of the side effects is that nodules could appear, after reading up on the drug I highly suspect your rabbit has reacted to the vaccine.

Your vet needs to contact the manufacturer of the vaccine to make them aware.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It does sound like a reaction to the vaccine, apparently its common with the europe version of the combi. I'd definately speak to your vet and make them contact the manufacturer. 

My partner is Maltese and we go there every year, I know what you mean about rabbits not being common as pets there, I did notice they are very common on menus though.


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense to me but for some reason the vet who administered the vaccine was evasive and I had to argue with him to get him to admit that it COULD be a vaccine reaction. 
I have a good mind to email Romvac myself and send them pictures of poor Pepper. She was a picture of health before this. 
They would probably go immediately on the defence to protect their interests. But yes I see your point, they need to know that this has happened so that they can take measures to avoid it happening again, even if they do not openly admit it. 
I wish there was something I could do for Pepper.


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Kammie, do you have a link to something that I can quote saying that it's common with the europe version of the combi? I am convinced that this is the case and the vet has been pulling the "...but who is more qualified?" card whilst trying to feed me rubbish. Grrr ... I'm so angry about this ... I wish I had something to back me that I can quote and make him swallow.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll have a look and see what I can find but I was told about it by my vet who specialises in rabbits.


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you Kammie, greatly appreciated. 

B3ernie, thank you for your input, I have just emailed Romvac myself. I shall keep you posted.


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

B3rnie, thanks for the heads-up on the nodule, I had missed that. To be honest I didn't know what a nodule was (had to Google it). Bear with me, English is not my mother tongue. That was very useful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

picmedic said:


> B3rnie, thanks for the heads-up on the nodule, I had missed that. To be honest I didn't know what a nodule was (had to Google it). Bear with me, English is not my mother tongue. That was very useful.


I'm glad I could help, your English is great by the way 

I hope your girl starts to get better soon


----------



## picmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

I am happy to report that Pepper is making good progress. Apparently this was caused by a reaction to the VHD and myxomatosis combi vaccine (by Romvac) that she had been given 10 days before. I have contacted the vaccines manufacturer and sent them a copy of the quality certificate that I got from the local agent. In case anyone is interested the expiry date for this batch is 24.12.2012. 
The lump under her eye is receding; she appears lively and is eating well again. She was given daily shots of antibiotics for a week but this was not specifically for the cause of the lump but to boost her immune system against other attacks. Were hoping she makes a full recovery. 
P.S. does anyone know how to clean the eye ointment that is stuck to the fur around her eyes? I tried water but not soap as I do not want to risk some sort of new reaction.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww poor Pepper, I'm so glad here eye is looking better! you should bathe rabbits eyes with boiled water about a cup with a spoon full of salt in it, let the water cool to barely warm and the dip a cotton wool ball in it and gently wipe without applying any pressure. I would do this 10-30 minuets before applying her ointment, and don't overdoes on the ointment so it doesnt get too sticky. 

I'm glad your vets have taken this seriously and thank you for sharing my 2 bunnies are both due their vaccinations and I will be finding the single vaccines which are still available in this country.


----------

